# Newest venture



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

This is one of the projects we are currently working on.
It started out as two pub tables for the game room and turn into a great money making oppurtunity.:thumbsup:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Those are cool Woody,
How big are they and what did you do for the inset?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks Mike. 
The round tables are 24" pub tables. The sqaure Harley table is 34".
We inlayed them with Corian Night Sky solid surface.


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

very nice inlay work.:thumbsup:
I'm wondering what you have in mind for bases?


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*That is OUTSTANDING........*

I wish I had a 100th of your gift..


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

These are the legs.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice job. The talented people on this forum never cease to amaze me. You should get a lathe and turn some pint glasses now. :drink::laughing:
Ken


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments. I already bought the glasses at the Dallas Cowboy Store. 
If anybody has any ideas for inlays, I am looking for other options. Already gonna do a Texas A & M one and a Dallas Cowboy one if I can find a wood that will work.
The solid surface inlays are really cool and gives us a wide range of colors to use.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Those look great.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

woodman, clearly you are a fan and a true Texan, but why limit yourself to those teams? You could easily market these to all kinds of teams and fans. I'm sure if you started making any real money at it, you'd have to get licensing from the prospective owners of the logos and such, but that'd be a small price to pay, I'm sure. Well, probably not, actually, it may make your stuff cost prohibitive but it's worth looking into before discounting it completely. 

All kinds of sports pubs all over the place for soccer, baseball, hockey, football, you name it, somebody would buy a table like that. Or 20.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

Where's the Texas A&M logo?


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Frank
Thanks. We started with Texas because those were the ones that we built for my gameroom which is pretty much Cowboys, Texas A&M, Beer and Ford themes. The Harley one is for an auction at our local tavern to raise money for our anuall Make a Christmas Happen for local needy families.
We have plans to do a variety of different themes to entice folks to custom order whatever they want in one.

Texas Sawduster
The Texas A&M is one of the next ones on the list to do. Will post pics when they are completed.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Have our first order of ten of the Harley tables. Sweet.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

The Harley table brought $800.00 at our M.A.C.H IV auction. (Make A Christmas Happen) 
Of course it helped that the auction was held at a biker tavern.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Nice*

Nice job there Woodman.


----------



## Hendo446 (Nov 25, 2009)

SWEET tables man! If you are still looking for inlay ideas I vote for a Marine Corps Emblem (Eagle Globe and Anchor). There are lots of current and former jar heads out there who would buy that. And I'm pretty sure there is no licensing issues involved like Frankp brought up. (good point too frank)


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Woodman and Kenbo, I think you guys should get together and make a fortune. Kenbo would do 12" circular scroll saw pictures of celebrities (using fairly simple lines so it doesn't take forever) and woodman would insert them into beautiful tables and you'd put them on ebay for REALLY OUTRAGEOUS amounts of money and I'll bet you dollars to donuts each would be bought by a fan of the celebrity, then you can both retire and focus on more worthwhile woodwork. 

You owe me 10% for the idea :yes:

Paul


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That quite the idea you've got there Phinds. People will pay crazy amount of money for anything. The pet rock comes to mind. :laughing: However, I don't think that I could retire on it. :laughing:
Ken


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*WoW! The fiinish on the 1st one looks 3 foot deep.*

What did you use?


----------



## Gorp (Jul 17, 2009)

woodman42 said:


> Have our first order of ten of the Harley tables. Sweet.


Nice work and getting paid for it is even better. If I where you I would contact Harley so thay do not come after you for using there trademark.

Again nice work but just a little advice.:thumbsup:


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Woodman, great looking work, but...I would hold off on the Harley logo usage. I know firsthand they are very strict on even _non sale_ use of their trademark. A sellable item will definitely cause a problem. I recently designed a simple t-shirt for my bro-in-laws riding club which is even supported by a local HD dealership. The design is still going through approval by HD headquarters, and I'm not even using their logo, it's just the image of the bike which is easily recognizable as a Harley.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

joesdad said:


> Woodman, great looking work, but...I would hold off on the Harley logo usage. I know firsthand they are very strict on even _non sale_ use of their trademark. A sellable item will definitely cause a problem. I recently designed a simple t-shirt for my bro-in-laws riding club which is even supported by a local HD dealership. The design is still going through approval by HD headquarters, and I'm not even using their logo, it's just the image of the bike which is easily recognizable as a Harley.


 
Thanks for the advice. I will check it out and make sure I don't get into trouble.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

John in Tennessee said:


> What did you use?


 
Chrystal Sheen.
Once you get used to working with it, it is a very forgiving finish.:thumbsup:


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Well I contacted HD and they don't seem to understand the idea that I do not want to sell my tables commercially. They say they already have a supplier for pub tables for their dealer network. Even after I explained that they were not for sale commercially that they were for riders and enthusiast. They kept saying they do not need another supplier. surely these folks are that stupid?:furious::confused1:
Oh well there are plenty of other ideas for these. I am still waiting for a response from Texas A & M on the use of their logo.


----------



## Indywood (Dec 16, 2009)

Very nice....I love all the pictures posted by members. I hope to have time to finish an item and post before long. Just don't dog me if it isn't as nice as your work :laughing:. BTW I think every basement game room needs a couple of your tables.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thank you Indywood. I don't dog on anyones work because we all were beginners at one point. Improvement comes with experience. God knows I still have alot of improving to do yet.


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Woodman, how did you do the inlay to accept the corian?
Nick


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

nblumert said:


> Woodman, how did you do the inlay to accept the corian?
> Nick


We first cut out a template on the scroll saw, then use the cut out section to shape the inlay. Then the remaining piece is used to route the table. Then they fit together perfectly.:thumbsup:


----------



## Av8rTx (Mar 10, 2009)

woodman42 said:


> Thanks for the compliments. I already bought the glasses at the Dallas Cowboy Store.
> If anybody has any ideas for inlays, I am looking for other options. Already gonna do a Texas A & M one and a Dallas Cowboy one if I can find a wood that will work.


How about UT?


----------



## splinter (Dec 18, 2009)

You better watch out using that Harley Logo.


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*Your Mistake was......*

saying they were for riders and enthusiasts. I would think you talked to their legal depsrtment., Good luck.




woodman42 said:


> Well I contacted HD and they don't seem to understand the idea that I do not want to sell my tables commercially. They say they already have a supplier for pub tables for their dealer network. Even after I explained that they were not for sale commercially that they were for riders and enthusiast. They kept saying they do not need another supplier. surely these folks are that stupid?:furious::confused1:
> Oh well there are plenty of other ideas for these. I am still waiting for a response from Texas A & M on the use of their logo.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Av8rTx said:


> How about UT?


 
Who? Lol.:thumbdown::no::laughing::laughing:


----------

